# Pictures: Lego Bionicle aquarium Build



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Overall Aquarium









Hahli, Water








Kongu, Air








Matoro, Ice








Jaller, Fire, Leader








Hewkii, Stone and Nuparu, Earth








Corn Snake Terrarium








Corn Snake Terrarium

Hope you like it!!
cheers,
Alex


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

this is neat 
i like it ...

and are these not the names of the original bionicle ??


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> this is neat
> i like it ...
> 
> and are these not the names of the original bionicle ??


glad u like it: victory:
and yeah the names are original.
cheers,
Alex


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Updates!!!!*

Alot has happened in the past couple of days, i haven't been able to update it because of school and hmk, but hey. i moved the tank to a different wall (the first one was light blue, the wall where a i moved it too is dark blue, which will be good for a dark aquarium) some pictures:








the tank









new rockwork setup!









with the guys in
i also added water from the tap to clean everything:

















Sadly...they float, all of them, so i am going to tie them to rocks or something 

cheers,
Alex


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Scales123 said:


> Sadly...they float, all of them, so i am going to tie them to rocks or something


Was gonna say you may have to stick them to some slate or something because of floating but you've found that out


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pleco07 said:


> Was gonna say you may have to stick them to some slate or something because of floating but you've found that out


Yeah, it was my dad's idea, i said tie them to the undergravel filter :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

buy a big roll of lead free, aquarium lead and attach it to the feet


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> buy a big roll of lead free, aquarium lead and attach it to the feet


or i could do that..: victory:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Updates!!!!*

Hi all,
i added the coral gravel and sorted out the floating problem by burring it (litrally) i buried their feet in the gravel (after like 2 hours of cursing) so here are some pictures, i also added an airstone, my dad is sortin the electrics. the light is from the tank next door:





















































sorry for the bad photos...
cheers,
Alex


----------

